# last nights results



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Was supposed to be going to a wood lifting with pheasants last night. Only when we got there not one pheasant was to be seen lol. Serves me right for listening to hearsay i suppose. Anyway ended up with three pigeons with a prototype me and nick are designing, hexnuts as usual


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good hunting again!!What type of latex? doubles or singles?

Cheers


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Double .40 i think mate, not sure though they are what came with my scout


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey i see the prototype seem to be doing the job , a couple of little tweaks and we'll have it cracked .

Good shooting pal.

Nick


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good job as always like the ss also.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good shotting mate! Meal for ya or the hawk? 

You are shooting double 0.40? wow how long of a draw?

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry its single lol, draw to my cheek bone. All hawk food these mate


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice shooting. Were they head shots?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

2 headshots, 1 crop shot


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Shot one (almost two) heads right off!! The hawk?? Like falconry?


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice supper shots and of course nice simple clean SS design too.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

stinger said:


> Shot one (almost two) heads right off!! The hawk?? Like falconry?


Yes mate been doing it for years now


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shooting my friend. Love that slingshot


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! they look good.

what size hexnuts were you using ? and were they with lead ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No just plain steel M8 hexnuts mate


----------

